
UCOP Ordered Spyware Installed on UC Data Networks - linksbro
http://utotherescue.blogspot.com/2016/01/ucop-ordered-spyware-installed-on-uc.html?m=1
======
greenyoda
_" University of California President Janet Napolitano ordered the
installation of computer hardware capable of monitoring all e-mails going in
and out of the UC system."_

Yeah, that's the same Janet Napolitano who was the U.S. Secretary of Homeland
Security before she took her current job. I wonder why she thinks that
secretly monitoring everyone's e-mail is a good thing for a university to do?

